# jesus christ superstar



## xmaggotx (Feb 19, 2010)

so who else loves this fucking album?! 

i got it on vinyl, and also the 1973 movie. love both of them. this album is fucking incredible...shit i was raised on it. im not christian, or raligious at all for that matter. just love the music.


----------



## oldmanLee (Feb 20, 2010)

May class as one of the best orchesterial pieces of the 20th century.Saw it live back in the '70s,and as a stage preformance it is LARGE!


----------



## xmaggotx (Feb 20, 2010)

you're one lucky bastard ill give ya that


----------



## oldmanLee (Feb 20, 2010)

Naw,just older.....trust me,in a few decades you'll hear your own words from some kid somewhere........


----------



## xmaggotx (Feb 20, 2010)

true enough. still would have liked to see it live...was it the original broadway, or was it a different cast? i know mary magdalen and paunchus pilot (however you spell that) were the same in album and movie... i also found out that the man who plays peter in the movie has starred in nothing else but porns!


----------

